# Enormous Fuses



## bnicholas26 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not an electrician. My dad was emptying the shed and he gave me an enormous fuse to scrap. It's about 35 pounds, rated for 4000 amp, 600 volt. Ebay shows these as being worth more working than scrapped. How would I test it to see if it's still good?" Also gave me some hi-cap fuses rated at 200,000 amps, 600 volt...


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Where did he get them? IBTL


----------



## bnicholas26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Worked in a factory


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

